

Civil Cyber Defense is One Helluva Joke - sil
http://www.infiltrated.net/cyberdefense.html

======
iuguy
Unfortunately for the author, they can't see the wood for the trees. His first
example shows a complete lack of understanding about how incident response at
the Cyber level works, the problems of attribution and deterrence.

The comments about comparing cyberwarfare to conventional warfare again show
that the author doesn't really understand what cyberwarfare is, and is instead
getting (rightly) frustrated by the marketing spin being put out by the snake
oil machine.

Cyberwarfare is a horrible dirty word in civilian life because it's hijacked
by marketing people who think it sounds cool. The term 'Cyber' in a military
context is standard shorthand for things happening in Cyberspace. Cyber
Warfare is a covering term for 3 different areas - Computer Network Defence
(CND), Computer Network Espionage (CNE) and Computer Network Attack (CNA).
That's all it is. Nothing more. There's no magical vendor box to do it.
There's no magical vendor box to stop it.

The reason people are getting all worried about Civil Defence in the Cyber
arena is because the attacks are being targeted at industry, not the military
forces. While the military and intelligence agencies of a given country may be
prepared, the industrial complex is not and the gap between adversary and
victim is so huge that it's not a level playing field, they're not in the same
ball park, it's not even the same ball game.

Cyber Civil Defence shouldn't work for two reasons:

1\. It encroaches on civil liberties in a manner that is genuinely open to
abuse.

2\. It's too much for too few people to take on.

That's the only real reasons I can see, unless anyone has any more.

If anyone in the US wants to know what's really going on in their country,
this is probably the best place to start:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5geX8ZAvu4&p=A2E99F5EE69...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5geX8ZAvu4&p=A2E99F5EE69136DB&playnext=1&index=31)

